

I have 3 Mailbox for Mac betacoins but nobody to give them to - nkcmr

You can download Mailbox for Mac (beta) here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mailboxapp.com&#x2F;#download<p>have at them:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;xNXjRXr.gif
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;quu1POA.gif
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;dqVbW0K.gif
======
trishume
Just FYI all three coins are taken.

